# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cfarë po ju mundon në këto momente?!

## ABSOLUTE

ama, sinqerisht thuajeni !  :perqeshje: 
..................................

----------


## Linda5

Cfar po me mundon tani ?
Vetmia po cfar te bejme kjo eshte jeta.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Monotonia qe duket sikur s'me leshon e me jep nje ndjenje boshlleku!

----------


## xfiles

> Monotonia qe duket sikur s'me leshon e me jep nje ndjenje boshlleku!


edhe mua                     .

----------


## master2006

Me mundon nje provim ne fakultet te cilin nuk po mund ta kaloj assesi, pres qe ne shtator te hyj per heren e katert, me shpres se do ta kaloj kesaj radhe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dorontina

sme mundon asgje,kur kam siklet bi flej dhe qohem tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Asigje.... Jam rehat fare*

----------


## kleantin

te dija cdo te doja

----------


## Apollyon

Rutina         .

----------


## elsaa

Dhimbja e kokes.

----------


## *suada*

*Po me mundon idea qe nuk mund te iki ne shqiperi tani ne gusht*

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

shume gjera po shpresoj te kalojne sa me shpejt!

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

> ama, sinqerisht thuajeni ! 
> ..................................


po ty cfare te mundon se nuk e ke shkruajtur?

----------


## Angjelini

Birra.............. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

Po me mundon fakti qe spo me kalojne kurre dhe kto dy dite se dua te ik ne Shqiperi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

> Tironcja_BLN
>  po ty cfare te mundon se nuk e ke shkruajtur?


ehhh shume gjera, ashtu sikur ty, por do ta perkufizoja me nje fjali: Sinkretizmi,- mbase jam para nje vetvrasjeje fiktive!  :perqeshje:

----------


## -Alda-

> ti 2 dite po une qe duhet te pres dhe nja 4 muaj?ja kalofsh mire andej!


Hihihi tani ste duken gja se thu kam kohe deri atehere po kur te ikish tek java fundit sdi me te kalur kurre.
Klm dhe ti dhe mos u merzit se iken shpejt koha :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lenci_80

Gjumi asgje tjeter .

----------


## ABSOLUTE

ncncncnnncc, edhe nuk ka qen pyetja, se cka po iu mundon ne keto momente, POR-
 Cka esht duke iu munduar, "n'Total"...
aiiiiiii c'ta ndrrojne konceptin mor vlla

----------


## ViKi 24

Me mundon fakti qe fillova pun edhe tani s`ka me plazh.

----------

